# Is Tiger Grizzle dominant?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone I have a pigeon that is tiger grizzled. Will all the offspring he produces be tiger grizzles? (I'm not sure if he is male or female) HIs father was a tiger grizzle also.

Thanks.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

If he is hetero for Tiger grizzle (G*T), an autosomal dominant gene, 50% of offspings (cocks and hens) will be Tiger grizzle and 50% will not be G*T.


----------

